# Which Verdi opera first?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I have heard a couple, la triviata, Macbeth, and Aida(that is Verdi isn't it?) anyway I've been making an effort to listen to more opera lately and figured I'd start with something familiar. Either one of these again or is there another Verdi opera you'd reccomend over these?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Rigoletto and La Traviata.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Manok said:


> I have heard a couple, La traviata, Macbeth, and Aida (that is Verdi isn't it?) anyway I've been making an effort to listen to more opera lately and figured I'd start with something familiar. Either one of these again or is there another Verdi opera you'd recommend over these?


As COAG says *Rigoletto* is a good one as I expect some of the music will be familiar to you. You might also be familiar to with some of the music in *Il trovatore*.











Here is a list of all Verdi's operas in the order of when they premièred.

01. *Oberto, Conte di San Bonifacio * (17th November, 1839; Teatro alla Scala, Milan)

02. *Un giorno di Regno* (5th September 1840; Teatro alla Scala, Milan)

03. *Nabucco* (9th March 1842; Teatro alla Scala, Milan)

04.* I Lombardi alla Prima Crociata* (11th February 1843; Teatro alla Scala, Milan)

05. *Ernani* (9th March 1844; Teatro la Fenice, Venice)

06. *I due Foscari* (3rd November 1844; Teatro Argentina, Rome)

07. *Giovanna d'Arco* (15th February 1845; Teatro alla Scala, Milan)

08.* Alzira* (12th August 1845; Teatro San Carlo, Naples)

09. *Attila* (17th March 1846; Teatro la Fenice, Venice)

10. *Macbeth* (14th March 1847; Teatro della Pergola, Florence)

11. *I masnadieri *(22nd July 1847; Her Majesty's Theatre, London)

12. *Jérusalem* (26th November 1847; Académie Royale de Musique, Paris)

13. *Il corsaro* (25th October 1848; Teatro Grande, Trieste)

14. *La battaglia di Legnano* (27th January 1849; Teatro Argentina, Rome)

15.* Luisa Miller* (8th December 1849; Teatro San Carlo, Naples)

16. *Stiffelio* (16th November 1850; Teatro Grande, Trieste)

17. *Rigoletto* (11th March 1850; Teatro la Fenice, Venice)

18. *Il trovatore* (19th January 1853; Teatro Apollo, Rome)

19. *La Traviata* (6th March 1853; Teatro la Fenice, Venice)

20. *Les Vêpres Siciliennes* (13th June 1855; Académie Impériale de Musique, Paris)

21. *Simon Boccanegra* (12th March 1857; Teatro la Fenice, Venice)

22. *Aroldo* (16th August 1857; Teatro Nuovo, Rimini)

23. *Un ballo in maschera* (17th February 1859; Teatro Apollo, Rome)

24. *La forza del destino* (10th November 1862; Bolshoi Theatre, St. Petersburg)

25.* Don Carlos* (11th March 1867; Académie Impériale de Musique, Paris)

26. *Aïda* (24th December 1871; Opera House, Cairo)

27. *Otello* (5th February 1887; Teatro alla Scala, Milan)

28. *Falstaff* (9th February 1893; Teatro alla Scala, Milan)


----------



## AndyS (Dec 2, 2011)

Another vote for rigoletto. Not my favourite but certainly best for people new to Verdi

Would recommend the recording with Sutherland, Pavarotti and Milnes conducted by Bonynge. All of the 3 principals on great form (even if Dame Joan sounds a wee bit too old she sings beautifully)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

AndyS said:


> Another vote for rigoletto. Not my favourite but certainly best for people new to Verdi
> 
> Would recommend the recording with Sutherland, Pavarotti and Milnes conducted by Bonynge. All of the 3 principals on great form (even if Dame Joan sounds a wee bit too old she sings beautifully)


100% agree. I'm taking an opera virgin to see Rigoletto next month & have loaned her my copy of this version with instructions to do some homework before we go.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I also forgot that I have heard La Forza del destino, I just couldnt remember the name. .


----------

